# Frustrated Newbie



## moobiie (Apr 5, 2007)

19 years old
College Student
Newbie Mac Addict
Ex Specktra Lurker

I know it seems rude for a newbie to rant & rave but I'm just so annoyed for so many different reasons.

My mom got me hooked on Mac cosmetics about 2 years ago. I live an hour away from charlotte, nc & thats the closest place to buy Mac. I have no credit card to buy things online & my mom stole my concealer & foundation & when I asked her to either repay me or drive me to charlotte to buy more, she refused. So now, I'm stuck & very irritated.

I went to belks to get some more makeup @ fashion fair but the product was like...5 shades darker than my actual skintone. *i'm african american*. They had nothing to provide the coverage i needed like I got from Mac.

So now at my wits end, I'm looking for some info about buying Mac cosmetics from ebay or wherever they sell authentic products without the need of a credit card.

Please help me before I snap.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2007)

welcome to the site. I'd recommend visiting the Beauty of Color forum and talking to the ladies there about different options for women with darker skin.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

with shimmer. U can try buying off off the Clearance Bin here or EBAY...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hon...to make u feel better my mom steals my MU *all the time*!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome,.. and sorry to hear that you MAC is being stolen,.. I would considering that a "kill-able" offense. I agree,.. you can see about swapping in the clearance bin/swap area here once you have enough posts and you can also call the 1-800 MAC line,.. they may have an alternate suggestion like maybe they have an order form or something they can send you then you can print it out and send a money order or something. Most companies are more than happy to accomodate us addicts.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 6, 2007)

I would definitely try the money order thing, or you can open a bank account and get a debit card.  Good luck in your pursuit of MAC and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 7, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 16, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Read the rules in the Clearance Bin forum, and you can get swapping or puchasing from other members on the site.


----------



## User49 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Hey there! Deep breaths...  Inn... and out... lol. I can understand your po'ed! How rude! I would defin. get some from ebay! I have been buying LOADS of stuff from ebay! I highly suggest buying from*
hoanganhcali





! *Really trust worthy seller. Does a lot of refills and things! Good luck and welcome! *


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 4, 2007)

I totally understand where you're coming from.  I get so annoyed when my makeup goes missing! 

Anyway, welcome to the site and hope you find a replacement for the missing stuff soon!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

